# Bumper Scuff / Scratch



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Bumper Scuff / Scratch Help*

I am unsure of the best way to repair this scuff on the bumper of my car.

I can remove the number plate surround and do a separate repair of that, however the black scuff on the bumper is my main obstacle.

Does anyone have any suggestions other than spraying the whole bumper?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id paint up to the \ / lines


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a good idea, I hadn't thought of doing that.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Perfect for a smart repair 

The number plate housing will need repairing too.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Fix the parking sensors? :lol:


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

I was waiting for that response. The damage was there when I bought the car. The previous owner did it unfortunately.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Would be difficult and expensive if you dont already have the tools equipment and knowledge. Also a little tricky to explain by typing. YouTube your best if u still wanna try


----------



## aymen_a22 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

I think the procedure is as follows. Could anyone correct it if it is wrong please?

Lightly sand the area to be painted.
Clean the area with degreaser.
Mask off the areas that will not require painting.

Spray a thin layer of primer *(I am not sure if it needs to be plastic or normal primer)*.
Leave 5 mins and spray a thicker layer.
Leave 15 mins and spray another layer.
Sand back any high points or imperfections.
Spray a final coat of primer.
Leave primer to dry *(not sure how long)*.

Spray a thin layer of base coat.
Leave 5 mins and spray another layer.
Leave 15 mins and spray another layer.
Leave 10 mins and spray a light coat.
Leave base coat to dry *(not sure how long)*.

Spray a thin layer of lacquer/clear coat.
Leave 5 mins and spray another layer.
Leave 15 mins and spray another layer.
Leave lacquer/clear coat to dry for a week *(I think)*.

Wet sand with 1500 or higher on a rubber pad.
Clean the area.
Compound the area (I like to use Meguiars Ultimate Compound).
Polish the area.
Wax the area.

Job done.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

All depends on the products you are using, are you going to plastic prime and use a high build primer before painting? What paint and clear do you plan on using and grade of paper when prepping?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Get a smart repairer to do it. It dead simple to do if you know what you're doing but if you don't a lot can go wrong.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

That's a very straight forward job for a smart repairer to carry out (I am one) Just to give you an idea, that'd take me around 1.5-2 hours from start to finish and would cost you around £120-£150. 

Fair play if you want to give it a go yourself, I can't fault that and I wish you luck, but you need to weigh up whether it's worth your while in time and cost of materials. Also, without trying to sound like I'm doubting your ability to get a satisfactory outcome, a professional job will likely be far better than what you'll be able to achieve. 

What normally happens in this situation is, an owner fancies a try, has a go then calls a professional to rectify the situation


----------

